# RPC Server, RPC Client



## CopWorker (3. September 2020)

Hallo zusammen, 

gerade bin ich dran einen RPC Server und RPC Client einzurichten.
In C++ ist das ganz schön aufwändig. Versehe ich auch nicht dass so was funktionieren kann.
Da ist ein Thread für die Empfangsqueue erforderlich und ein Thread für das Listen Mode des Servers.

```
// Thread zur Abarbeitung der RpcMessage-Queue
    if( fRet && !(hQueueThread = CreateThread( (LPSECURITY_ATTRIBUTES)0,
                      (DWORD)0,
                      (LPTHREAD_START_ROUTINE)ProcessRpcMessageQueue,
                      (LPVOID)NULL,
                      (DWORD)0,
                      (LPDWORD)&dwThreadId )) )
```
)


```
if( fRet && InitRpcServer() )
{
    if( !CreateThread( (LPSECURITY_ATTRIBUTES)0,
                          (DWORD)0,
                          (LPTHREAD_START_ROUTINE)ProcessRpcServerListen,
                          (LPVOID)NULL,
                          (DWORD)0,
                          (LPDWORD)&dwThreadId ) )
 }
```


Ganz zu schweigen von der Initialisierung des RPC Servers.


Geht das in C# einfacher. Gibt es hierfür eine Framework Assembly bzw. COM Typenbibliothek. 

Gibt es Beispiele die mir mal den Anfang vorgeben.
RPC Server einrichten,
RPC Client einrichten,
RPC MessageQueue einrichten.

Vielen Dank erstmals.
Grüße von CopWorker

PS. Ich melde mich aber erst nächsten Mittwoch.
Muss dringen Urlaub machen.


----------

